#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Πολιτικός ή Τοπογράφος Μηχανικός ΠΕ ή ΤΕ, από Τεχνική Εταιρεία στην Κόρινθο

## SOTIRIOU

Από Τεχνική Εταιρεία στην Κόρινθο ζητείται Πολιτικός Μηχανικός ή Τοπογράφος Μηχανικός (Α.Ε.Ι. ή Τ.Ε.Ι.) με σχετική εμπειρία σε τοπογραφικές αποτυπώσεις και χαράξεις για δημόσια και ιδιωτικά έργα. 

Απαραίτητα: γνώση ταχύμετρου, μεταφορικό μέσο, κάτοικος νομού Κορινθίας. 

Αποστολή βιογραφικών στο e-mail: korinthiakitexniki@gmail.com

----------

